# omc cobra vs mercruiser



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

need some pro and cons..just bought a 87 bayliner 2159 omc 120 with a cobra outdrive..i also own a searay with a mercruiser.easy to work on and parts readily available...but curious about the omc


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

had a 87 grady white with the omc never a problem.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Had a 90 fourwinns with a omc...never had a problem and i owned that boat until 2015....good luck with yours...


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

looking things over here a bit..all new to me....i need to find a book on this thing..i see oil dip stick and a filler tube of some sort right beside the oil dip stick..then that canister with blue top says use transmission fluid...??someone explain that?


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Im just taking a guess here....but im pretty sure the canister with blue top is your trim pump, thats my 1st guess... if you have hydraulic trim tabs it could be the pump for them also....transmission fluid is hydraulic fluid so its for operating 1 or the other...hope this helps..


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

The blue canister is the reservoir for your trim tabs.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

huntindoggie22 said:


> The blue canister is the reservoir for your trim tabs.


thanks...prob more questions to come.lol


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

vib-E said:


> thanks...prob more questions to come.lol


Give me a shout anytime. I run an 89 trophy 2459 with an omc so I know quite a bit about them.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I work on both all the time, the omc is a tank when taken care of.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The OMC Cobra is an excellent drive. There was a shift cable service bulletin back in the late 80's on these drives & we replaced cables in a # of our customer's boats. Sorry, but I don't remember exactly what the issue was. I do have service manuals & parts information if you ever have any questions. If you change your gearcase oil, after refilling the unit run the engine briefly on a hose & recheck your drive oil level. The level almost always drops at least a 1/2" (or more) which will cause it to not be shown on the bottom of the drive oil dipstick. These units are also equipped with 2 microswitches & a shift interrupter module which must be functioning correctly to ensure smooth shifting (from forward or reverse back into neutral). You might also want to pick up a couple of spare primary fuses for the engine. If I remember correctly they are 50 (?) amp buss style fuses instead of a circuit breaker. Mike


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

firemanmike2127 said:


> The OMC Cobra is an excellent drive. There was a shift cable service bulletin back in the late 80's on these drives & we replaced cables in a # of our customer's boats. Sorry, but I don't remember exactly what the issue was. I do have service manuals & parts information if you ever have any questions. If you change your gearcase oil, after refilling the unit run the engine briefly on a hose & recheck your drive oil level. The level almost always drops at least a 1/2" (or more) which will cause it to not be shown on the bottom of the drive oil dipstick. These units are also equipped with 2 microswitches & a shift interrupter module which must be functioning correctly to ensure smooth shifting (from forward or reverse back into neutral). You might also want to pick up a couple of spare primary fuses for the engine. If I remember correctly they are 50 (?) amp buss style fuses instead of a circuit breaker. Mike


thanks..im gonna look the engine over more.but as i stated above theres a maybe a filler tube right beside the engine oil dipstick.looks as if goes under engine and towards the back..not sure what its for..like i said i need to find a book for the engine and drive and a manual for the boat it self..has a fridge dont know what makes it tick..like to get it working..thats something minor though..its definitly differnt setup as my old mercruiser was..cant wait to get title switched and stickers...hope she trolls with just the main engine...oh and how is that 4 cylinder on gas..gotta be better then the 228 mercruiser.....im hoping.lol


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The 120 HP should be a 153 cubic inch Chevy. They idle well but that isn't much H/P for a 21' hull IMO. Not much torque because of the small displacement. You'll definitely be using those trim tabs when you're getting the boat on plane. Mike


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

I have the same boat and motor and outdrive as you . Just got it this year and had it out on Lake Erie 5 times and trolls easy. It's way easy on gas. You do have to learn to use the trim tabs and make sure your engine is tuned up good. Fresh oil, spark plugs, filters. It will run better. It's not a speed boat. But I can get 23 mph on it when the lake is flat. Steady 16-18 mph. I read a lot about mine and how things work. If you do the maintenance on them it ll last. I m the 3rd boat owner and it's been well taken care of. Good luck.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a little info check the prop cause I put a different prop on mine and got better rpms and speed. It made a big difference for me.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

That filler tube what I think you are talking about is where you pump the oil out. That's how mine is. It's pretty easy to change the oil.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I work on both all the time, the omc is a tank when taken care of.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Black Cloud said:


> I have the same boat and motor and outdrive as you . Just got it this year and had it out on Lake Erie 5 times and trolls easy. It's way easy on gas. You do have to learn to use the trim tabs and make sure your engine is tuned up good. Fresh oil, spark plugs, filters. It will run better. It's not a speed boat. But I can get 23 mph on it when the lake is flat. Steady 16-18 mph. I read a lot about mine and how things work. If you do the maintenance on them it ll last. I m the 3rd boat owner and it's been well taken care of. Good luck.


thank you...im not into the speed.i want 1.5-2.5 trolling speed without having to use bags.kickers and all that extra stuff.so is there a pump i gotta have to get the oil out?love the boat..havent had it out yet but i like the setup compared to my other boat.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

I use bags plus I put an si-tex sp70 autopilot on mine and it is awesome. What year is yours? mine is an 87. my number is 3306464291. Text me or give a call and I ll tell you what I did and I can send you some pics. but on a calm day I bet you could troll without anything. It does pretty good in 2-3 fts. I have a brass oil pump with a hose fitting that I used to pump it out.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Black Cloud said:


> I use bags plus I put an si-tex sp70 autopilot on mine and it is awesome. What year is yours? mine is an 87. my number is 3306464291. Text me or give a call and I ll tell you what I did and I can send you some pics. but on a calm day I bet you could troll without anything. It does pretty good in 2-3 fts. I have a brass oil pump with a hose fitting that I used to pump it out.


mines a 1987..ill text ya later..


----------

